# C. formosanum



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 14, 2010)

Various angles

















Another clump is flowering down in the woodland garden. I'll post shots of those along with other stuff flowering down there now in another thread.


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 14, 2010)

gorgeous! thanks for the photos. This species is so elegant, blooms and leaves. I might want to paint one of these eventually!


----------



## Dido (Apr 14, 2010)

Beautifull pictures and a really beautifull plant. 
I can not wait another 2 years before my seedlings will flower.


----------



## luis (Apr 14, 2010)

*wow!!!!!!!!!!!!*

As usual everything you post has supperior quality! They are so so gorgeous and fantástic! I'm with no words! Congrattulations!


----------



## valenzino (Apr 14, 2010)

Beautifull!!!I will need another year to finish properly my "Japan style" garden,and start planting Cyps around!Any advice?


----------



## wonderlen3000 (Apr 14, 2010)

Wow very beautiful.


----------



## GuRu (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey man, you and your eye catchers leave me back green with envy!!
These plants look so great!! :drool::drool::drool:
Best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------



## Greenpaph (Apr 14, 2010)

Very beautiful, Tom!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys. I've got another 10 or so seedlings coming into their 5th year now, so I should see a few of those bloom next year as well. I love this species. There are a few true albas circulating here in Japan, but they are nearly unavailable. A couple years ago I saw one on Yahoo Autions. It had already sold though, for a cool $1400!

Valenzino, advice - start with easy species such as reginae or any variety of parviflorum, or better yet, hybrids like Ulla Silkens and Gisela. If you go for the difficult ones first (spotted leaf species, calceolus, japonicum, etc.) you may get discouraged. Cyps aren't impossible to grow, but they can challenge your patience sometimes!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 14, 2010)

Beautiful flowers -- stunning lighting and photography.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 14, 2010)

Very nice. Another one I haven't had success with. Question - why are these, and the ones in the other thread of the woodland garden, not growing straight up, but instead are leaning. Do they usually do this, or are they reaching for the sun? Or, is it because the flower is so heavy, it weighs down the plant? You'd think the plant would be strong enough to support it's own flower.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 15, 2010)

Kevin said:


> Very nice. Another one I haven't had success with. Question - why are these, and the ones in the other thread of the woodland garden, not growing straight up, but instead are leaning. Do they usually do this, or are they reaching for the sun? Or, is it because the flower is so heavy, it weighs down the plant? You'd think the plant would be strong enough to support it's own flower.



That's just the natural stance of the flower. In the case of the woodland garden it is accentuated by the light coming from one direction mostly. That is not the most favorable situation, but I have no complaints since I get to use this land for free and there is plenty of light to grow them well. C. japonicum has the same stance. These two species are capable of living in lower light conditions in comparison to most other Cyps.


----------



## valenzino (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks Tom for the advice,I have already 3 C. reginae and 2 C.kentuchiense that have survived this winther(unfortunately my 2 californicum have not yet moved and I dont know if have survived...sensitive specie and also small seedlings...).
Hope to be able to grow formosanum(japonicum seems too difficult).


----------



## paphjoint (Apr 15, 2010)

Man! what a display!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 17, 2010)

Plants down in the garden in full flower now:


----------



## etex (Apr 17, 2010)

Great blooms and photos!


----------



## Dido (Apr 17, 2010)

Very beautifull. 
Thanks again for sharing witrh us.


----------



## Rick (Apr 17, 2010)

Very beautiful Tom :clap::clap:

Great Growing!


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 17, 2010)

how wide to the leaves get?


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 17, 2010)

For some reason, I am seeing dancing.


----------



## fundulopanchax (Apr 17, 2010)

Exquisite, Tom - flowers and photos!

Ron


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 18, 2010)

smartie2000 said:


> gorgeous! thanks for the photos. This species is so elegant, blooms and leaves. I might want to paint one of these eventually!



haha I haven't been doing much lately, so I painted it with help of your photo. thanks Tom!
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=213557#post213557
Now I hope my plant blooms next year so I can see one in real life.


----------



## lindafrog (Apr 18, 2010)

possibly nature's most perfect flower-- congratulations on growing these beauties


----------

